# Update on the post office kittens



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

I thought I'd let you know how the three babies are doing. The little grey girl is Madison. Still trying out names for the boys.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, they are so sweet!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG they are so precious!! Especially that little Madison, what a sweetheart. :heart


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What sweethearts and so lucky to have you!


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks! Madison keeps very still when I point my phone at her and stays put until she hears the click sound  She used to crash anywhere in the middle of a play session, so funny.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Is that Madison hanging out of the box? What an adorable picture that is!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Pilar, 
What little Darlings!! 
And little Madison, I just want to snuggle her right up!
(I LOVE your kitty compilations!!)
Sharon


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

GREAT compilation! Are you still trying to name the boys? How about Ferdinand for the marmalade?

He's funny! Had he ever seen a German shepherd before? 'Yikes, YOU'RE a big un!'

I'll bet they keep you on your toes!


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

I've just realized that Madison is a bully xD She claws her brothers and they are not getting enough food. Even my adult cats are scared of her. So now I give her and Mallory one plate (they have a love story these two) and her brothers eat separately 

Kurt, my dog is an Australian Cattle dog mixed with (perhaps) Belgian Malinois. 

The Black Panther is now Nikel, but I still think he looks like Gregory Peck. He is my sweet baby 

I'll take votes on Ferdinand, but to my European ears it sounds a bit funny --perhaps the Abba song or something else  He is Baby Blue Eyes, or the Sultan of Swoon, or sometimes Redford. His colour is more beige than orange now. Madison has shed the woolly fur and is now velvety soft, and her eyes are greyish blue.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Pilar, How are these guys doing now?? I hope they're all doing awesomely!
Sharon


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Those are beautiful pictures and such a beautiful scenery.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Yes they’re all doing fine. Nikel had a bad inner ear infection that cleared quickly with antibiotics. I’ve uploaded pictures to Flicker and YouTube, but now, in the middle of the rainy season, the light is too poor to take pictures with my cheap mobile camera.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Adorable...you are so fortunate to have them to enjoy!


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

I am, Carrie! They make me laugh everyday. Better than TV and definitely better than most people >D


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness! The kittens are adorable, but the adult cats are beautiful too, and they seem to be really nurturing. I can't believe how well all of the kitties get along!! There are too many cute photos to pick favorites, but the one of Madison (I think) on top of some kind of fence, with leaves around, peering down is SO precious, as are all of the pics of one of the little ones snuggling up to one of the bigger kitties. :luv


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

They have a wonderful yard to live in and all look very healthy and happy.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice cats I hope you find great homes for the ones your not keeping


----------

